#  Krankheiten >   wie rechnet man die versch.Maßeinheiten -µg/l in ng/ml um? >

## elfe

hallo ihr Lieben, 
evtl.befindet sich hier ja ein Experte für Blutbilder und die so oft verschiedenen Maßeinheiten. 
mal steht da µg/l dann wieder ng/ oder ng/ml--bissel verwirrend das ganze-wäre supi wenns einer wüßte. 
LG Elfe

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
1kg = 1000g
1g = 1000mg
1mg = 1000µg
1µg = 1000ng 
1mg = 10^-3g
1µg = 10^-6g
1ng = 10^-9g 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## elfe

Hallo starbug, 
danke für die Info--nur kann ich irgendwie damit nix anfangen--also wenn ich nun einen Cortisolwert von 72,00 ng/ml habe--wieviel wäre das denn dann in µg/dl??
Schäm mich ja--aber bin da echt zu blöd zu?? 
Und warum machen nicht alle alles einheitlich-so kann man doch die Funktionsteste nicht beurteilen--oder doch?ß 
LG Elfe

----------


## StarBuG

7,2µg/dl 
Man nimmt verschiedene Potenzen (nano = 10^-9 oder mikro = 10^-6) um nicht mit ewig vielen Kommastellen rum zu machen. 
Hier findest du eine Liste aller Vorsätze für Maßeinheiten: Vorsätze für Maßeinheiten 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## elfe

hallo Michael, 
ich danke dir recht herzlich--nun hab ichs auch kapiert--. 
LG Elfe

----------


## StarBuG

Gern geschehen

----------

